# ABC Detailing - '64 Plate Moonstone BMW M4 New Car Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, thought I'd share another special job that we were commissioned on recently; preparing this new BMW M4 at Green Bower BMW down in South Wales.



As always we started with the wheels.





Washed with the usual two bucket method, then decontaminated with Tardis, Iron Out and a clay mitt, which was much needed!



Bodywork was towel dried and wheels and door shuts were dried out with the Air Force Blaster



Leaving a sterile base ready for Panel wipe followed by Gtechniq coatings.



C4/5 on plastics, wheels and exhaust pipes.







Nanolex Glass Premium on windows.



Interior was given a wipedown and plastic covers/wraps were removed.











EXO v2 on paintwork, which left this as the finished car!















Funky new lines on the wing mirrors!







Comments, chat and views welcome as always, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

6MT!  

I like the new Ms. And Moonstone... mohhhh


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Top job.

That car tho! Absolutely love these new M cars.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

mint job, heard one of these go past me the other day sounded wicked !!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That car's a beast!

Good work on getting it looking shiney.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

now this is a sexy beast, great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work, lovely car alright....:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

OMG, that colour <3

Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking work and beautiful car. Bet the owners over the moon!

Dealer commission or at the owners request?


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks very slick and wet, I can only imagine how good it would've looked in person


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Andy curious why you use Nanolex on the screen yet Gtech on the rest..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Looks spot on very jealous any piccies of the white one behind it?


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

A truly stunning car with fantastic finish!

Another great thread!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's a lovely job the colours stunning. 10/10 for that mate 
Daz


----------

